# Doll House Plans



## DerekPruder (Apr 22, 2007)

anyone have plans for a doll house. I recently had my first daughter and i would like to build her one.


----------



## bob4814 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Cherry Tree*

cherrytreetoys.com has some nice plans. Be prepared to spend a lot of time. My wife built one for her grand daughter. Took 7 weeks to complete. And she knows her way around the shop. Good luck and post pics.


----------



## mandb (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi I'm new to this game I'd also love to get plans for a doll's house


----------

